# I need help.



## Hidden Hippo (Dec 31, 2008)

I am not diabetic, but i might be.  I just need some help, on when every i eat anything that contains a mild amount of sugar, i feel faint and sick, and i once had a glucose test and it measured 12.9, one of my friends was diabetic and at the same time was lower and i had eaten less, and before i forget..

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Dec 31, 2008)

Hidden Hippo said:


> I am not diabetic, but i might be.  I just need some help, on when every i eat anything that contains a mild amount of sugar, i feel faint and sick, and i once had a glucose test and it measured 12.9, one of my friends was diabetic and at the same time was lower and i had eaten less, and before i forget..
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!




thnx you soo much


----------



## Ruthie24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Only one way to find out for definite - get it checked out!  please don't put it off xx


----------



## rubymurry (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello there!

It is so easy to find out if you are diabetic. Your GP will certainly help you, and it will be confirmed either way. It will be better to find out, becausr if you are it's easy to treat, and if not, perhaps they will be able to find out the cause of your feelings of nausea, etc. Make that a definite "thing to do in the New Year"  Well now, it's just coming upto 12 so I'll wish you a Very Happy New Year!!! Take care


----------



## Corrine (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely get it checked out with your GP.  The earlier the diagnosis the easier is it to treat (and the more options you have I think).  Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## kojack (Jan 2, 2009)

Do get it checked. There are some people,however, with a sugar intolerance - refined sugar and foods containing refined sugars.

Happy new year


----------

